# Tweat for a Treat - Coffee Competition



## RogersCoffees (Mar 11, 2009)

Rogers Estate Coffees is launching a Twitter contest that gives UK coffee enthusiasts the chance to win free flavoured coffee. The competition starts tomorrow when the first coffee-related question will be published on the Rogers Coffees Twitter page. 'Tweet for a Treat' aims to further promote flavoured coffee in the UK and establish Rogers Estate Coffees as one of the leading coffee roasters in the UK market.

*How to enter*

To enter the competition, simply sign up to Twitter and follow us at http://twitter.com/RogersCoffees. A question will be posted between 9am and 1pm every day for 28 days. Each question will begin with the letters 'TT' ('Tweet for a Treat'). All you have to do is tweet your answer @RogersCoffees before 9am (UK time) the following day.

The first five people to answer the question correctly will win a special Café Flavors Pack; each pack contains four sachets of different flavoured coffee, and 25 runners up will receive one random sachet.

Should you need some help with any of the questions; most of the answers can be found here on the website. The five winners and 25 runners up will be notified via a direct message on Twitter, giving details on how to claim their free coffee. The winners will also be announced in regular tweets.

*Café Flavors*

Café Flavors is a flavoured coffee brand developed by the Rogers Family Company. The Café Flavors range is made up of four delicious flavours: Belgian Chocolate, Chocolate Raspberry, Irish Cream and Wild Hazelnut. To produce the different flavoured coffees, Rogers Estate Coffees source the highest quality shade grown Arabica beans, roast them to perfection, and then add natural flavour oils while the beans are still hot.

*More about Rogers Estate Coffees*

The 'Tweet for a Treat' competition is a follow up to the successful coffee giveaway in March when 1000s of coffee sachets were given away every day to celebrate the company's successful UK launch of the online coffee shop.

Rogers Estate Coffees is the UK subsidiary of Rogers Family Coffee Co., one of the largest coffee roasters in the States. With a UK operation, the coffee is now roasted here and packaged within minutes, an efficient process that guarantees absolute freshness and quality.

The company prides itself on its Community Aid projects and the premium quality of its coffees. Their green coffee beans come from small coffee estates and farms as well as from their own farms in Panama.

Visit the online shop to browse our Café Flavors range.


----------

